# Just A Little Something I Came Up With For The Club!!!!!!!!!!



## anaaliyahfan03 (Sep 4, 2007)

hey..i did this look on 9-1-07 but are just now posting...here is what i used

[face]
nc45 concealer
nc45 loose powder
nc50 foundation (studio fix)
clinique spiced wine blush
gold spill

[eyes]
groundwork pp
benefit high brow
carbon
cranberry
stars and rockets
smolder e/k
red cherry lashes
smashbox brow tech

[lips]
nightmoth l/l
too faced violet vapor

















thanks for lookin..lemme know what cha think


----------



## juxt123 (Sep 4, 2007)

really nice..i like how when you really look you can see the gold on your cheeks and the blue metalic on your lipss!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 4, 2007)

Def a high drama look. The lips are hot, but I think they overwhelm the look. Otherwise, im loving it


----------



## angelstyle2807 (Sep 4, 2007)

What is the colour you've used on your lower lashline? I'm totally lemming it


----------



## frocher (Sep 4, 2007)

Pretty, your hair is so cute.


----------



## hotpink1326 (Sep 4, 2007)

You are so freakin hot girl!! I LOVE this look on you!! Very bright & fun... perfect for the club 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...and of course, i'm loving your lips


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Sep 4, 2007)

*~*You are so pretty!!! You're one of my faves!!!*~*


----------



## mommymac (Sep 4, 2007)

Beautiful eyes, where did you pick that bunny ring up at, would love to get one


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Sep 4, 2007)

thanks everybody


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angelstyle2807* 

 
_What is the colour you've used on your lower lashline? I'm totally lemming it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
stars n rockets

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mommymac* 

 
_Beautiful eyes, where did you pick that bunny ring up at, would love to get one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
the store is called amuse


----------



## verdge (Sep 4, 2007)

that look sooo great!!! awesome job!!!


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Sep 4, 2007)

thanks girlie!


----------



## entipy (Sep 4, 2007)

As always, your lips just amaze me!!


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Sep 4, 2007)

thanks


----------



## silverbelle282 (Sep 4, 2007)

HOT! yeah i LOVE the lips, too. i think i need to check out too faced now.


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Sep 4, 2007)

me too..thats the only thing i got from too faced i think...thanks


----------



## makeba (Sep 4, 2007)

OHH GURL!!!   I bet you killed them at the CLUb


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Sep 4, 2007)

naw..it was too dark..lol..thanks


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Sep 5, 2007)

very beautiful!?!


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Sep 5, 2007)

thanks?!..lol


----------



## user46 (Sep 5, 2007)

lol, did you use global glow? or gold spill? you kinda combined them (global spill)


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Sep 5, 2007)

gold spill..lol..just changed it...thanks


----------



## femme2mac (Sep 5, 2007)

I love the look. I only find the brows very exagerated, i dont know if someone else will second me on that?? I think i doesnt soften you face. As having strong feature i would be less dramatic w/ the brows. i would suggest maybe a brown color or have them less thick. Other than that, very nice job!I hope you receive my comments, and of course only for good purpose!
Thx


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Sep 5, 2007)

i went and got my real brows done and they f'd them up so thats the best i could do..im letting them grow back in so i can start over..thanks


----------



## femme2mac (Sep 6, 2007)

Alright, then all i can say is keep doing the best that you do by staying beautiful! Thx for receiving my comments.


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Sep 7, 2007)

sure


----------



## bjorne_again (Sep 7, 2007)

this is just so much fun! great execution! i love going over the top sometimes, too!


----------



## lilysandremains (Sep 7, 2007)

work it girlfriend


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Sep 7, 2007)

oh i love going over the top..lol..thanks yall


----------



## MissDiva (Nov 10, 2007)

i love all your makeup looks,they're just stunning and you amazing!


----------



## seabird (Nov 10, 2007)

i really love this look!


----------



## Karlalarla (Nov 10, 2007)

Purple really suits you!


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Nov 10, 2007)

thank u all


----------



## seachell12 (Nov 10, 2007)

so pretty and i love the ring!


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Nov 11, 2007)

thanks


----------



## PRETTYGIRL26 (Nov 14, 2007)

This is banging, I lve Diva Looks like this, I can't wait to post my
pic...sorry, bad camera


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Nov 15, 2007)

thank u maam!


----------



## PRETTYGIRL26 (Nov 15, 2007)

How do you get those fine lines on your brow bone? I like that


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Nov 15, 2007)

i used the benefit high brow..HTH!


----------



## Katura (Nov 16, 2007)

welll Heyyyyyy hottstuff!

Love it.

and you are rocking the highlight! yes!


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Nov 16, 2007)

thank u maam


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 17, 2007)

WOW. NC 45-50 sistas!!!
okay anyway... really pretty colors


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Nov 17, 2007)

already! thanks


----------

